# Final Salary Payment



## Feistyle (May 30, 2016)

Hi group,

I have resigned from my job in Dubai. My last working day will be June 29. My flight back to the UK is scheduled for the morning of June 30. Today my employer notified me that they do not intend to issue my final Account Payee Cheque until June 30 - the day I fly.

My understanding is that I need at least 5 days for the final cheque to be processed and to close my bank account. As things stand I won't be in the country to do so. Is there any way I can compel my employer to issue my final payment earlier so that I will have time to get everything done before I leave? I have been trying to scour employment law pages to no avail. Having to reschedule my flights would be a disaster.

Any advice would be appreciated

Cheers.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hate to say it, but you've made things very tight for yourself. Between your final working day and leaving, you should have over a week to close everything and get things sorted. Unlikely they will issue the final cheque before you finish your work, as you have to sign that you have received all monies owed, plus other paperwork before they can cancel your visa.

They'll also need your original passport for visa cancellation.

My advice, is to delay leaving, otherwise it's going to get messy.


----------



## Feistyle (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for your advice. I am going to talk with my boss tomorrow and beg lenience.


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

Your visa cancellation during Ramadan will not be quick. A week if you're lucky and your company push.


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

A friend of mine recently committed the same mistake i.e. booking a flight the day after. The company helped him as I suggested him to sign all the clearance form i.e you receive the final money / return all assets etc two weeks before (even if you did not receive anything)

This is a risk if you are willing to take but it helped him getting everything done before his flight.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

To expedite the process, ask the PRO to file the visa cancellation manually. 
If they do online, it may take upto 15 days to cancel the visa.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

SgtRoswell said:


> A friend of mine recently committed the same mistake i.e. booking a flight the day after. The company helped him as I suggested him to sign all the clearance form i.e you receive the final money / return all assets etc two weeks before (even if you did not receive anything)
> 
> This is a risk if you are willing to take but it helped him getting everything done before his flight.


Wow he was very trusting of his company.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

keep in mind EID will be from July 5 onward (depends on moon sighting) this will further delay the process being official holidays.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Banks and immigration may be shut from 5th or 6th of July for several working days, this could also delay cancellation or cheque clearance.


----------



## Feistyle (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for the advice everyone. HR are going to process my final payment a week early, although they did remind me that I still have to come to work after that (I guess they have been burned in the past). They asked for my passport by June 7, which should be enough time by the sound of things.


----------

